
Show HN: Web Tools Weekly – Newsletter for Front-End Devs, Focused on Tools - ImpressiveWebs
http://webtoolsweekly.com/
======
ImpressiveWebs
Project author here. I've been running/curating this newsletter for a few
years now, but I recently overhauled the design.

Would love to hear anyone's feedback on the overall format and the types of
tools featured.

I know each issue is a huge list, but that's basically because it's hard to
figure out what not to include, because there's so much. Nonetheless, it's
easy to scan and find stuff based on the category headings (which are
different each week).

